# Resolving files packages conflicts



## Logicien (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello and thank-you for your attention.


```
pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating FreeBSDQ repository catalogue...
FreeBSDQ repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (40 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (40 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (7 conflicting)
  - libglvnd-1.3.2 [FreeBSD] conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3 [installed] on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
  - libglvnd-1.3.2 [FreeBSD] conflicts with mesa-libs-20.2.3 [FreeBSD] on /usr/local/include/EGL/egl.h
  - mozjpeg-4.0.0 [FreeBSD] conflicts with jpeg-turbo-2.0.6 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
  - mozjpeg-4.0.0 [FreeBSD] conflicts with jpeg-turbo-2.0.6 [FreeBSDQ] on /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
  - mozjpeg-4.0.3 [FreeBSDQ] conflicts with jpeg-turbo-2.0.6 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/cjpeg
  - fam-2.6.10_9 [FreeBSD] conflicts with gamin-0.1.10_10 [installed] on /usr/local/include/fam.h
  - fam-2.6.10_9 [FreeBSD] conflicts with gamin-0.1.10_10 [FreeBSD] on /usr/local/include/fam.h
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2021)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20210617:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/mesa-libs and x11/nvidia-driver
  AUTHOR: kbowling@FreeBSD.org

  Some libraries from mesa-libs are now provided by libglvnd while
  others were renamed. nvidia-driver already used libglvnd but bundled
  a copy which is now provided as a separate package. When building
  outside poudriere make sure to remove mesa-libs and nvidia-driver
  first in order to avoid conflict with libglvnd.

  For portmaster users:
  # pkg delete -f mesa-libs nvidia-driver
  # portmaster -a

  For portupgrade users:
  # pkg delete -f mesa-libs nvidia-driver
  # portupgrade -a
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

Also,



Logicien said:


> `Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> FreeBSD repository is up to date.
> Updating FreeBSDQ repository catalogue...`





grahamperrin said:


> latest with quarterly can be troublesome.



Maybe not troublesome in this case, but Logicien it'll help for you to always make clear when you're mixing the two.


----------

